# Tru Stone



## ladycop322 (May 30, 2015)

I just finished this for a client.  It is blue lapis tru stone with gold veining.   I am somewhat disappointed because you cannot see the gold veins.

Comments/Critiques welcome


----------



## larrystephens (May 30, 2015)

*Beautiful*

I don't understand why the veins did not show up in the picture, maybe someone else can give you some photo pointers.


----------



## SteveJ (May 30, 2015)

What gold veins, I don't see any gold veins...

Can you see them in person?


----------



## LanceD (May 30, 2015)

I've turned several that had very little veigning after being turned. I haven't turned any of it in two or three years because of that problem.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 30, 2015)

yes the veins are very very slight and i am a professional photographer and know how to photograph thanks


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 30, 2015)

Very nice Michelle, a truly professional pen. I am sure your client will love it, very awesome pen!!!

Mike


----------



## jallan (May 30, 2015)

Great job Michelle .Very  good looking pen.


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 30, 2015)

I did one a few years back and the veins disappeared as well. Put it on an Emperor. Getting ready to cut it off soon and put something else on it.


----------



## ladycop322 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you. I contacted the seller of the blank with photos. Maybe he will send a blank with nice veins going through it


----------



## wob50 (May 30, 2015)

They look beautiful


----------



## ladycop322 (May 30, 2015)

I heard from the seller, who offered to cut me a different piece to see if that one would work or the to refund my money.  I think I would rather try another piece....woot woot...can't wait.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (May 30, 2015)

Really nice looking pen!! great job.


----------



## jsolie (May 31, 2015)

Medium lapis?  I've turned a little bit of that and the gold veining has never looked like the photos.  It was present (sort of), just not terribly prominent.  Your pen looks really nice.


----------



## edstreet (May 31, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> yes the veins are very very slight and i am a professional photographer and know how to photograph thanks



Was this sarcasm?

My photography instructor once ask me if I knew the difference between a professional photographer and a large pizza.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 31, 2015)

Ed are you serious, Michelle has displayed many beautiful photos on here. Just because you are the master of macro photography doesn't mean you are a master photography either.

Mike


----------



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2015)

I see, I bring something humor up and get personal attacks from it.  Nice to see things have not changed on IAP.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 1, 2015)

edstreet said:


> I see, I bring something humor up and get personal attacks from it.  Nice to see things have not changed on IAP.



Ed... 3 points:
1) if you see a personal attack, use the yellow triangle
2) what you see as humor, others may see as an insult - in this case it appears you compared the OP to a pizza.. be VERY careful of your wording.
3) For you last remark - if you don't like it on IAP, no one is forcing you to post.

Dean 
Asst Mod.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2015)

alphageek said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > I see, I bring something humor up and get personal attacks from it.  Nice to see things have not changed on IAP.
> ...



Not even close on #2.  The remark is a long standing quote in the photography world and it means that being a professional photographer is a very hard field as for income wise.  Other fields have similar remarks or even the same remark.  It's also not me that see's it as humor but a large population.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Hmmmm*

Well Michelle lack of gold lines and all I like the blank better than I do the pen kit so I think the final product is greatly improved by that blank.  I do hope you wanted honest opinions.


----------



## BradG (Jun 1, 2015)

With a bit of luck the next blank will have a few more veins in  Guess it's pretty hit & miss until you turn them.


----------



## avbill (Jun 1, 2015)

Michelle

Try-Stone are one of my best selling groups.  The gold viewing in the  deep blue lapis  gives the blank a very expensively quality,  its like the black onyx.    My targeted clientele likes that look.   I take the blank through a finishing process that I learned from a jeweler, and the barrel sparklers


----------



## larrystephens (Jun 2, 2015)

*Your finishing process for trustone*

Would you mind sharing some pointers that you use in your finishing process?


----------



## mrrichieboy (Jun 13, 2015)

I turn lots of Tru-stone....the lapis has always been the most difficult for me to get a good finish on it and to get the details to stand out.  Thought it was just me!!!  Still a very nice job!---Rich


----------



## ladycop322 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ed (Classic Nib), I agree about the choice of kit, but that is what the client wanted 

Larry, I sand using 320 grit to 600 then wet sand to 12000 finishing with Novus 2 polish


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 14, 2015)

I have used the blue lapis tru-stone a few times and was always disappointed.  I would prefer the gold veining to be more prominent, otherwise it's just a blue blank.

I have one in my "inventory", has been sitting there a few months, and to be honest, I don't even feel like taking the time to turn it. 

IMO, on the other hand, the white, black and red with gold matrix is some of the prettiest I have turned and never disappointed.


----------



## larrystephens (Jun 14, 2015)

*Thanks for the advice*

I do the same sanding but never have tried that polish.  I use the three stage beal routine.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 14, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> yes the veins are very very slight and i am a professional photographer and know how to photograph thanks



Michelle

I think you may have been referring to my comment - I regret that my wording made it appear that I was insulting your photography skills.  I meant to be agreeing with you that the veins can't been seen.  

I apologize for the unintended insult.  I believe it is a beautiful pen as it appears in the photos, but would probably be even more beautiful if the veining was more pronounced.

Hope the next one turns out better and that you post picture of it as well.


----------

